# Car alarm help!



## robert234 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys i need some advice on my 07 sentra. The other day i disconnected and reconnected the battery and now the anti theft system has tripped. The alarm doesnt even work anymore. I tried everything in my power to set it off but nothing works. I noticed something also when remotely locking the doors the security in the dash keeps blinking. Usually it will stay solid for about 30sec. Never does anymore. Crank no start.


----------

